# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Editer un message

## Okikurumi

Je ne sais pas s'il y a déjà un sujet mais je n'ai pas trouvé et me permet donc d'ouvrir un post pour la question suivante : y a -t- il la possibilité d'éditer nos messages ?

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

.

----------


## Okikurumi

D'accord je viens de trouver merci. Je ne suis pas habitué à ce genre de présentation de forum cela ira mieux quand j'aurais pris mes marques, merci de m'avoir répondu.

----------

